# Yello: CD's no HiFi fan should be without...



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

If you haven't heard of the group Yello, you're probably heard at least one of their songs.

They did the song 'Oh Yeah' that was in a few movies and commercials. They've done other songs that have found thier way in movies too, but Oh Yeah is the one most people know and remember...

What you might not know about is the rest of thier music...

For lack of a better term, I'll use the term 'acoustic theater' The nearest commercial succes I can think of is Pink Floyd's Dark side of the moon.

Would you like yello? Only you can decide, but I can say that I've played it for lots of people and they all thought it was cool. Do these statements apply to you? 
Do you have 
- a great stereo?
- good bass response?
- good imaging/soundstage?​
If so a Yello CD could be a good show piece for your system...

The Yello Website is at www.yello.ch

- Jack


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

:clap: Oh Yeah! Another Yello fan... :clap:

I love Yello... my favorite CD is One Second.

I use a lot of their music for reference, especially in car stereo. The dynamic range is awesome. 

Got some of their music... about 20 songs on a MP3 CD in my player in my car right now.


----------



## spdracer22 (Dec 17, 2006)

Sorry to bring back the thread...but I'm listening to their latest 'The Eye' right now on the recommendations above...definitely cool. I've made it through about 4 songs, and I've been impressed by each one. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm glad you posted... I had no idea they had a new one out. 

OOPS! I just realized that one is not new, :duh: I own that one already.


----------



## spdracer22 (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah, it's from like '05, I think.

I first listened to it through Yahoo Music and was really impressed. Then I searched eMusic, and found lossless mp3's...and was blown away...

Edit: I am impressed yet again...I was previously listening at work with headphones... As soon as I got home, I loaded up the cd in my HT and am even more blown away...I thought it was cool before, but there was so much I was missing!! I can't remember the last time I've been this excited about a cd...haha


----------

